# Deworming without worms?



## BrittanyM

Hey forum,

I brought my puppy to the vet yesterday to get her second shots and during the process, the vet technician gave a yellow, banana tasting liquid dewormer to Kiya. I asked her why she was doing that when Kiya was already dewormed (I brought in a stool sample a week before which everything turned out fine) and she said the reason was they do it on every puppy visit which didnt give me much of an explanation at all.

All day today, Kiya has had liquid diarrhea and she's not feeling all that great. On my next visit, should I deny the dewormer? And also, does anyone have an idea on why they would deworm on every visit?

Thanks!


----------



## ShanniBella

YES! Deny it! They are just putting poison in your tiny little baby that isn't needed if her stool was already cleared of parasites. How old is Kiya? You also have to becareful of over vaccinating any dog these days but especially little ones like yours. Also, vets sometimes like to make pet owners feel like we don't know what is best or what is unneeded. Do your research and go there knowing what you are talking about and then they can't push you in their money making direction. :wink:


----------



## Liz

You need to do some research so you can make informed decisions. Worming a puppy with no worms is uncalled for. This is exactly why so many people don't trust their vet. All that was done was to stress her system and compromise her immune system. You need to be very careful with so small a dog that she does not receive medications, treatments and excessive chemical interference. Her little body can only handle so much stress and yes, this is physical stress. I am sorry that happened but that is why on the off chance we got to a vet I am all over everything they want to do to my dog. I may be a pain to my vet but my dogs get no unessential treatments of any kind. Every treatment is more income for the vet or clinic and they just get in the habit of combo vaccines, chemical treatments and even spays/ and neuters. You need to space procedures out so your pup can handle what is given to her with the least stress possible. Also be sure you know exactly what they are giving her, why and that the dosages adjusted for her size. Commonly tiny pups like yours are given the same dosage of vaccines especially as a Mastiff - does that make any sense?


----------



## chowder

This may sound like I'm overreacting but it's from experience, (and I don't hate all vets, I was a vet tech for years) - 

Definitely DON"T let them do anything without telling you and explaining it to you !! One vet gave Chelsy a worm medication when she was 10 years old and the poor dog was horrendously sick. She hadn't had worms her entire life and there was no reason to give it to her as 'routine medication'. The vet told me that the latest protocol from the CDC is to worm all pets every 6 months whether they have worms or not.

I also had a vet put topical flea prevention on my dog when he was leaving their place that sent him into a neurological ataxia, and had another vet overdose a dog with pain medication after surgery. DON'T let vets give your puppy anything or put anything on him without going home and looking it up first or getting detailed explanations of the risks and possible side effects.


----------



## brandypup

wormers are very harsh. Iwould avoid it and I would also ask to talk to the owner of the clinic and ask about these kind of practices. 

I agree- be careful with this vet and vaccinations. 

Raw ground pumpkin seeds make an excallant worm prevention.


----------



## BrittanyM

I feel terrible now that I allowed them to do that to Kiya  I guess I was thinking they were the vet and they know better than me *sigh* I'll make sure to avoid it on her next visit, and will start doing more research about everything a vet recommends for my dog from now on.


----------



## Makovach

Have you seen all the posts lately about Diatomacious Earth? Its a natural wormer with many other benifits. A lot of DFC'ers use it for worms and many other things. This is the only thing my dogs will get for worms for now on. 

I wouldn't let them worm her every visit, but I think you should also watch how many shots she gets. I know my uncle raises chihuahuas and he doesn't give many if any shots. If you think about it, is it really safe for them to give you 2.7lb dog as much, as moften of shots as they would a 110lb dog? IMO no, its overdose. My dogs don't even get shots. Tucker got one puppy shot because he was still at my sisters at the time before I rescued him.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

BrittanyM said:


> I feel terrible now that I allowed them to do that to Kiya  *I guess I was thinking they were the vet and they know better than me* *sigh* I'll make sure to avoid it on her next visit, and will start doing more research about everything a vet recommends for my dog from now on.


I think allot of people think this way. Don't beat yourself up, now you know for next time.


----------



## sozzle

My faither in law is a retired veterinary parasitologist and never worms his dog, because he said why would you worm a dog if you didn't know it had worms! He did say though that it depends on how many dogs you have whether or not they eat strange 'stuff' and their general environment. 
In saying that he does regularly anti flea his dog though which I think is strange considering his thoughts on my first sentence.
My dog was wormed when we first got him 12 months ago, but I haven't wormed him since.


----------



## aislin

They probably deworm on every visit because of how common it is for puppies to have intestinal worms. Some parasites intermittently shed eggs, so the fecal can be negative but pup could still be wormy, which is why puppy protocols at some vet clinics include multiple dewormings and likely that is why the tech gave the liquid. I don't know why you'd deworm at EVERY visit though, especially with repeat negative fecals, that seems excessive. Sounds like she gave pyrantel pamoate, a very common yellow, banana flavored liquid dewormer.


----------

